# Ethera Series Video Recap | Video 01, 02, 03 | Soft Ethereal | Dark | Ethnic | Vocals Selection



## StefanoM (Nov 9, 2021)

The first video of a series of Video Recap, to have a focus on the Ethera Series content:

You Know, Ethera Series has a lot of different vocal flavors: Ethereal and Intimate, Epic and Powerful, Humming, Middle-East and Ethnic, Dark, etc.

Ethera Series, Has Vocal Phrases and True Legato,


*Ethera Series| THE VOCAL PHRASES | Soft Ethereal Vocals Selection*

Video Recap 01 |

A Selection of Ethereal, Angelic, and Soft Vocals from Ethera Series.

In This Video:

Ethera Gold 2.5 and Ethera EVI 2.0


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 10, 2021)

Ethera Series | THE VOCAL PHRASES | Dark " Drama" Vocals Selection​Video Recap 02 |

A Selection of Dark Drama Vocals from Ethera Series. For The perfect "Lisa Gerrard " Mood.

In This Video:

Ethera Gold 2.5 and Ethera EVI 2.0 and Ethera Soundscapes 2.0


----------



## cedricm (Nov 10, 2021)

StefanoM said:


> Ethera Series | THE VOCAL PHRASES | Dark " Drama" Vocals Selection​Video Recap 02 | A Selection of Dark Drama Vocals from Ethera Series. For The perfect "Lisa Gerrard " Mood.
> 
> In This Video: Ethera Gold 2.5 and Ethera EVI 2.0 and Ethera Soundscapes 2.0



Are the samples available dry?


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 10, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Are the samples available dry?


HI  Of Course, Vocal Phrases, True Legato etc, are sampled absolutely DRY

I did a lot of tutorials, about that.

This is only the "FAST" Recap video series.
Cheers


----------



## cedricm (Nov 10, 2021)

Looking forward to BF sales!


----------



## cedricm (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm a little lost. Being only interested in vocals, not synths: does Ethera Gold 2.5 Vocals Edition include everything from Ethera 2.0 or are they 2 separate products?
Same question for Ethera Soundscapes 1.2 & 2?


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 10, 2021)

cedricm said:


> I'm a little lost. Being only interested in vocals, not synths: does Ethera Gold 2.5 Vocals Edition include everything from Ethera 2.0 or are they 2 separate products?
> Same question for Ethera Soundscapes 1.2 & 2?


Are all different Products.

Ethera Gold 2.5 FULL ( Hybrid and Vocals)
Ethera Gold 2.5 Vocal Edition ( all Ethera Gold 2.5 vocals without Hybrid)
Ethera Gold Intimate Vocals
Ethera Gold Sahara Voices
Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 ( it contains also Ethera soundscapes 1.2)
Ethera Soundscapes 1.2 ( older version)
Ethera EVI 2.0
Ethera 2.0 ( the first Ethera released)


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 10, 2021)

Ethera Series | THE VOCAL PHRASES | ETHNIC Vocals Selection​Video Recap 03 |

A Selection of ETHNIC Vocals from Ethera Series. Middle-East, Folk Nordic, Oriental Mongolian flavors.

In This Video:

Ethera Gold 2.5 and Ethera Gold Sahara Voices


----------



## Synthetik (Nov 20, 2021)

StefanoM said:


> Ethera Series | THE VOCAL PHRASES | ETHNIC Vocals Selection​Video Recap 03 |
> 
> A Selection of ETHNIC Vocals from Ethera Series. Middle-East, Folk Nordic, Oriental Mongolian flavors.
> 
> ...



Hey stefano, i bought ''Ethera gold'' a few years back on Zero-G, was wondering if ''Ethera gold'' is the same as ''Ethera 2.0'' or is it just an old version of ''ETHERA Gold 2.5''


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 21, 2021)

Synthetik said:


> Hey stefano, i bought ''Ethera gold'' a few years back on Zero-G, was wondering if ''Ethera gold'' is the same as ''Ethera 2.0'' or is it just an old version of ''ETHERA Gold 2.5''


Hi,
Ethera 2.0 is the FIRST Ethera.

Each Ethera is different. Different Articulations, Different Recording.

1) Ethera 2.0
2) Ethera Soundscapes 2.01
3) Ethera EVI 2.0
4) Ethera Gold 2.5 ( so you have Ethera Gold 2.0? You can Upgrade to 2.5...)
5) Ethera Gold Intimate Vocals
6) Ethera Gold Sahara Voices
....

This is the Actually List until now.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 21, 2021)

I have most of the Etheras so these recaps will be super useful, thanks!


----------



## Synthetik (Nov 22, 2021)

StefanoM said:


> Hi,
> Ethera 2.0 is the FIRST Ethera.
> 
> Each Ethera is different. Different Articulations, Different Recording.
> ...


thanks for the reply, much appiciated!


----------

